

JSON Parsing Speed Comparison (Obj-C): SBJSON vs YAJL - relme
http://rel.me/2009/10/08/json-parsing-speed-test-yajl-vs-sbjson-iphone/

======
grinich
This is awesome. I've been using SBJSON but probably will be switching over.
Thanks!

~~~
boucher
YAJL is a streaming parser (with an included Document style parser) which
means you can use it streaming in situations where memory constraints are
tight or as a general load everything into memory parser, very handy. I'm not
aware of any other Obj-C friendly streaming JSON parsers.

------
mattiss
That's funny, I was just reading this from a Google search ~1 hour ago. HN is
starting to read my mind!

